# Upgrading and Repairing PCs, 20th Edition by Scott Mueller



## Rajesh345 (Oct 12, 2011)

Any1 know any online store which sells  this book ?



> Upgrading and Repairing PCs, 20th Edition by Scott Mueller



Thank u


----------



## ico (Oct 12, 2011)

Flipkart.com: Upgrading And Repairing PCs: Book: Scott Mueller (9788131733592)


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 12, 2011)

ico said:


> Flipkart.com: Upgrading And Repairing PCs: Book: Scott Mueller (9788131733592)



thank u 

Upgrading And Repairing PCs v19    Rs. 719+transport
Upgrading And Repairing PCsv20    Rs 2288+trans [Import]


Buying from local store is cheaper , but ty again


----------

